

Your github account is not your portfolio, it’s just a start - bo_Olean
http://petdance.com/2011/08/your-github-account-is-not-your-portfolio-but-its-a-start/

======
senko
A hidden[0] GitHub feature I accidentially stumbled upon is autogenerated
resume from public repos:

<http://resume.github.com/?senko>

Not a complete resume, to be sure, but a very decent start.

[0] well, to me; I didn't see it advertised much

~~~
bo_Olean
Your auto generated resume looks good. I tried with mine, it looks more like a
same resume template parsed over & over again, not much of logic there. Yeah,
but we can say a decent start.

Good to know you enjoy C.

